# SUPER mario GALAXY. (Where my gamers at?)



## tara_hearts (Nov 18, 2007)

I just bought super mario galaxy last night for my wii. Totally stoked. It's been pretty awesome so far. You have to get used to running upside down at first but it's alot fun once you get the hang of it. I'm a big dork, I have all the old zeldas and marios on my wii. I also have an xbox 360 and a playstation. I'm a big kid at heart. Quality bonding time with my significant other over video games. Anyone else out there get any good games lately or just love any old games.. haha


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 18, 2007)

I love the whole Mario series!!! yay! 
I also really like the new Guitar Hero 3!!! or most Spyro games. 

Though university has really hampered any game playing, so I've just played a bit of games.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I love the whole Mario series!!! yay! 
I also really like the new Guitar Hero 3!!! or most Spyro games. 

Though university has really hampered any game playing, so I've just played a bit of games._

 
Aw man I forgot about spyro, and eating the sheep haha. Yessss. What about Crash Bandicoot. Man, classics.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on Super Mario Galaxy!! Right now I'm playing Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass on my DS but with Galaxy out I'm back to playing my Wii!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 20, 2007)

It's pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

it' only the highest rated video game of all time LOL. 11/10 i believe it was. anyway I NEED to get it!
and [email protected] My next gaming love after Jumping Flash. I hear they're even making a spyro movie!

so yea, lover of games here too :B


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to get Galaxy for the kids, and in February, Smash Bros. Brawl. 
I admit, the Wii is growing on me.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 20, 2007)

I am going to pick it up this weekend. I am a pick time gamer. I have every single system up to recently. I never got rid of any system I had as a kid. /end dorkdom.


----------



## labwom (Nov 20, 2007)

I love that game but don't get to play it a lot cause I'm addicted to my 360. If anyone plays online, send me your gamer tag! I love the wii though. I have the Zelda games as well and my brother is here everyday playing it!


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 20, 2007)

I LOVE to play video games with my kids.  Especially on Wii.  They are getting Super Mario Galaxy as one of their Christmas gifts. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Can't wait to get my hands on Super Mario Galaxy!! Right now I'm playing Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass on my DS but with Galaxy out I'm back to playing my Wii!!_

 

Scoooooore.

I just beat  Zelda twilight princess. It was so good, almost as good as ocarina of time. I neglected cleaning the house for quiiiite awhile with this game. I'm such a big kid.

And it took me sooo long to get my wii. I live in alabama and every store was sold out, we had to drive 170 miles to get it at some walmart in a hick town. It was this old ran down walmart with 1 person bathrooms etc etc but it was worth ittt.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_I love that game but don't get to play it a lot cause I'm addicted to my 360. If anyone plays online, send me your gamer tag! I love the wii though. I have the Zelda games as well and my brother is here everyday playing it!_

 

Do you olay farcry online? My fiances little brother got him addicted to that game now, it's rad though you can build your own levels and stuff.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alexisdeadly* 

 
_I am going to pick it up this weekend. I am a pick time gamer. I have every single system up to recently. I never got rid of any system I had as a kid. /end dorkdom._

 
hahaha same here. Me and my fiance have like an outdated systems musuem. Nintendo, super nintendo, ps1 ps2, sega, dreamcast, n64, xbox, xbox360, wii.....haha


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_it' only the highest rated video game of all time LOL. 11/10 i believe it was. anyway I NEED to get it!
and [email protected] My next gaming love after Jumping Flash. I hear they're even making a spyro movie!

so yea, lover of games here too :B_

 
w00t w00t.. Mario galaxy is teh shit. I just feel bad when the $50 leaves my pocket at walmart but then I get home and the feelin is loooooooong gone.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 21, 2007)

^^lol I love it. Yeah you feel guilt when purchasing but once its opened and being played, its all good and fun! I wish I had a PS3 (not for the cost) or XBOX 360 to get that new game coming out called "Rock Band". Have you heard about it? Drums, guitar, microphone--ROCK BAND!

And Mario Party is apparently coming to DS--wi fi here I come!! Lol my god I'm so nerdy....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_.... You have to get used to running upside down at first but it's alot fun once you get the hang of it......_

 
*Pictures you running on your ceiling throughout your house*


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_^^lol I love it. Yeah you feel guilt when purchasing but once its opened and being played, its all good and fun! I wish I had a PS3 (not for the cost) or XBOX 360 to get that new game coming out called "Rock Band". Have you heard about it? Drums, guitar, microphone--ROCK BAND!

And Mario Party is apparently coming to DS--wi fi here I come!! Lol my god I'm so nerdy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha & me
I've seen the commercials for rock band, guess it's time to look it up online. I can't wait for the new grand theft auto game yessss guns and prostitutes haha


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*Pictures you running on your ceiling throughout your house* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rofl


----------



## enraptured (Nov 21, 2007)

I LOVE video games. 

My husband is also a hardcore gamer, which is both awesome and horribly expensive. 

Pretty much the only consoles that we don't own right now are the wii (hoping to pick one up soon though) and the PS3 (ehh, probably won't pick it up unless the price drops). I've been playing mainly on the XBOX 360 lately. Call of Duty 4, Assassin's Creed, Kane & Lynch, Mass Effect, and some Guitar Hero III. If any of you play on Live, send me your gamertag! I love gaming with new people.

I've been playing video games since I was about four years old. I doubt I'll ever stop. My grandkids will have to tip over my wheelchair to get anywhere near my controller (however, I will not object to some co-op).


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_^^lol I love it. Yeah you feel guilt when purchasing but once its opened and being played, its all good and fun! I wish I had a PS3 (not for the cost) or XBOX 360 to get that new game coming out called "Rock Band". Have you heard about it? Drums, guitar, microphone--ROCK BAND!

And Mario Party is apparently coming to DS--wi fi here I come!! Lol my god I'm so nerdy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My boyfriend has been wanting to get rock band since he first heard about it through the grapevine. So it's a given that he'll get it the day it comes out. Also I've seen the MP for the DS and I want it sooo bad.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enraptured* 

 
_






I LOVE video games. 

My husband is also a hardcore gamer, which is both awesome and horribly expensive. 

Pretty much the only consoles that we don't own right now are the wii (hoping to pick one up soon though) and the PS3 (ehh, probably won't pick it up unless the price drops). I've been playing mainly on the XBOX 360 lately. Call of Duty 4, Assassin's Creed, Kane & Lynch, Mass Effect, and some Guitar Hero III. If any of you play on Live, send me your gamertag! I love gaming with new people.

I've been playing video games since I was about four years old. I doubt I'll ever stop. My grandkids will have to tip over my wheelchair to get anywhere near my controller (however, I will not object to some co-op). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sooooo jealous.. how awesome is Assasins creed and Kane & Lynch?!?!?!? I have been wanting to play soooooo bad. Fill me in on how great they are when you get a chance. And I will definately hit you up on live when my fiance picks up a live card.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 4, 2007)

i want this game for me wii soooo bad!! so me and the roomies can go nuts lmao


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 4, 2007)

I can only play Nintendo, I find that for some reason the other console controllers hurt my fingers. I just found out that my nintendo is on the fritz.. They dont sell them anymore and trying to purchase one that you think will work is a bit scarce.. I love me some Mario... I should look into a Wii.......


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2007)

They have the old zeldas for the Wii ?! I have them on gamecube, but Didn't know about the wii. 

I love Ocarina of time. all time favorite game EVER. 

I haven't had the chance to play twilight princess though. I have it, just haven't gotten around to playing it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2007)

ps3 and xbox 360 are the same price now ..$399

but the PS3 is gonna go under if they don't come out with some major kick ass games for it. xbox 360 is swallowing it whole because PS3 doesn't offer anything close to the equivalent of xbox live.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_They have the old zeldas for the Wii ?! I have them on gamecube, but Didn't know about the wii. 

I love Ocarina of time. all time favorite game EVER. 

I haven't had the chance to play twilight princess though. I have it, just haven't gotten around to playing it._

 
Yep you can download ocarina of time.. i've played it sooo many times. It's alot better then twilight princess.. But it's hard to beat a classic..


----------

